# Gourami- brown spikes from anus and white cotton string



## Raid65 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a dwarf gourami that originally had brown spikes coming out of his anus (check pic). I bought medicine to treat worms and followed the instruction of 1 dose, wait 48 hours for another dose, and then 48 hours for a 25% water change. Now the gourami still has the brown spikes but seems to be excreting a white cotton like string. Any ideas of what this could be? Is this good because he is getting rid of something?

Its a 10 gallon tank with a gourami and pacosomus(sp?) only. Typically fed flake food in AM, and brine shrimp every other PM.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

What kind of medication are you using? I've never had luck with soluble meds for internal parasites- the feed-through seem to be best. As for the white discharge, it may just be feces, which tend to turn white and stringy during parasite infestations.


----------



## Raid65 (Oct 29, 2012)

Kim said:


> What kind of medication are you using? I've never had luck with soluble meds for internal parasites- the feed-through seem to be best. As for the white discharge, it may just be feces, which tend to turn white and stringy during parasite infestations.


I bought meds for worms from pet store. What is the feed through method? Is that the inside of the peas? Thanks for the help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mohdsafiuddin (12 mo ago)

Did this resolve in your fish?
I think my Honey Gourami has something like this. I just noticed it on him but no idea what it is. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks



Raid65 said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank with a dwarf gourami that originally had brown spikes coming out of his anus (check pic). I bought medicine to treat worms and followed the instruction of 1 dose, wait 48 hours for another dose, and then 48 hours for a 25% water change. Now the gourami still has the brown spikes but seems to be excreting a white cotton like string. Any ideas of what this could be? Is this good because he is getting rid of something?
> 
> Its a 10 gallon tank with a gourami and pacosomus(sp?) only. Typically fed flake food in AM, and brine shrimp every other PM.


----------

